# New to the VW world



## dmlowe40 (Mar 8, 2015)

*New to the VW world - 80 Dasher*

I just bought a 1980 Dasher from a local auction. It has the 1.5L Diesel with a 4 speed manual transmission. I love working on things but I'm new to VW and diesel engines as well. The car was sitting in a barn for about 20 years, the owner died and the kids were cleaning out the property. I found the maintenance book in the back and the owner took really great care of it until it was parked. But it's been sitting for 20 years! My questions to you guys would be, what do you think probably needs done before it's drivable again? Any thoughts or info would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Fond a Robert Bentley Dasher repair manual.
Change all Fluids. 
Replace all Belts including the timing belt.
Change all Filters. 
Go from there.


----------



## frankenstang57 (Jul 8, 2013)

Haha, been there. First off, these cars seem to be pariahs. Not terribly popular ever. Despite being the B-1 Passat. No support. Not too much communications via message boards. Extremely hard to find vehicle specific parts for. I'd be happy to help out as much as possible to get her running. PM me, or email [email protected]


----------



## frankenstang57 (Jul 8, 2013)

BTW. where are you at? And nice usage of the oil bottle-holder shelf thing...


----------



## dmlowe40 (Mar 8, 2015)

frankenstang57 said:


> BTW. where are you at? And nice usage of the oil bottle-holder shelf thing...



haha, thanks. those oil bottles were there when i got it. found a chocolate syrup bottle up there too lol. i'm in north texas. thanks for the offer to help, you may be getting an email one of these days.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Good luck! Looks like a lot of work.

Keep us posted with the progress.


----------

